# Aufgabe



## sportman (28. Jul 2016)

Kann mir jm bitte diese Aufgabe so lösen, damit ich mal sehe wie eine Lösung aussieht.
Eine Klasse kann ich in Eclipse erstellen.
Auch ist klar das man den String usw benennen muss.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau, was in System.out usw rein kommt.
Und viele einzelne Schritt sind mir nicht klar.
Danke.


----------



## flopalko (28. Jul 2016)

Dir wird hier ziemlich sicher keiner deine Hausaufgaben lösen. Das sind die Basics der Java-Programmierung, dazu findest du tausende Beispiele in Büchern und dem Internet. Probier es mal selbst zu lösen, zeig deine Lösung her und dann wird man dir helfen, so allerdings ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## sportman (28. Jul 2016)

Schade in den roten Stark Büchern für das Abi gab es immer Prüfungen der letzten Jahre und man könnte anhang der Lösungen zb in der Mathe, Deutsch sehen, wie das Ergebnis aussehen soll. Die Prüfungen waren also sehr einfach zu machen. Ich denke in der Java szene ist das irgendwie anders. Seit einem 1/2 Jahr ist es sehr schwer Lösungen zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 yt Video rein durch und 2 Kapit in einem Buch.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Jul 2016)

sportman hat gesagt.:


> Schade in den roten Stark Büchern für das Abi gab es immer Prüfungen der letzten Jahre und man könnte anhang der Lösungen zb in der Mathe, Deutsch sehen, wie das Ergebnis aussehen soll. Die Prüfungen waren also sehr einfach zu machen. Ich denke in der Java szene ist das irgendwie anders. Seit einem 1/2 Jahr ist es sehr schwer Lösungen zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 yt Video rein durch und 2 Kapit in einem Buch.


Wenn du Geld bezahlst (wie für die Bücher), bekommst du hier sicher eine fertige Lösung 

Aber eine fertige Lösung wird dir nicht viel bringen, danach bist du genauso schlau wie vorher...


----------



## Joose (28. Jul 2016)

sportman hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke in der Java szene ist das irgendwie anders. Seit einem 1/2 Jahr ist es sehr schwer Lösungen zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 yt Video rein durch und 2 Kapit in einem Buch.



Naja ohne Grundlagen werden die Aufgaben natürlich schwer zu lösen sein!
2 Videos und 2 Kapitel hört sich nicht nach viel an um Grundlagen zu kennen und können.


----------



## flopalko (28. Jul 2016)

Es gibt auch auf youtube genug Videos zu dem Thema. Ich kenne dieses Video nicht, habe es nur bei der Suche gefunden, aber das hört sich schon mal gut an, da siehst du vermutlich wie man sowas angeht:




Aber abgesehen davon solltest du bei einem Grundlagenbuch bei Kapitel 1 anfangen und alles lesen und Beispiele dazu programmieren.


----------



## Jardcore (28. Jul 2016)

Klasse erstellen
Attribute erstellen (bezeichnung, regalNr usw.)
Methoderumpf erstellen (main() ausgeben() usw.)
Methode füllen
Im Schritt 1 sollte deine Klasse so aussehen:

```
public class Lagerplatz {
}
```

Den Rest können wir gemeinsam erarbeiten.


----------



## sportman (28. Jul 2016)

ok, danke für die rückmeldung. das video ist interessantich schaus mal an.
ich werde dann auch mal meine lösung in eclipse posten. heute oder morgen.


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Jul 2016)

Ein Methodenrumpf ist doch der Body, du meinst Methodenkopf bzw. -Signatur.

Und bei Schwierigkeit von 1 bis 10(?) (okay, es ich nicht Uni...), so bei 0.5, wenn 1 geringste Schwierigkeit darstellt...
Ich kann die Aufgabe nicht bearbeiten, aber auch einen möglichen Link geben: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=java+datenkapselung+beispiel - bitte nicht als Provokation gemeint.
Weiterhin ist etwas Lesen nix Verkehrtes.


----------



## sportman (29. Jul 2016)

hi ich übe grad noch weiter! ich werde meine lösungen hier bald reinschreiben
die tipps haben mir schon ein wenig geholfen.


----------

